

Building a HyperLocal B2C Marketing, Analytics and CRM for SMBs as Lean Startup - geosenti
http://kafechew.com/2015/06/17/building-geosenti-as-lean-startup/

======
geosenti
I'm working on a hobby project, GeoSenti based on Lean Startup Methodology.

Value hypothesis: SMBs with physical locations of importance (Restaurants,
retails and hospitalities) want to identify the potential customers nearby
them through social media and give them incentives to consume their
services/products, especially during the idle time.

The goal is to test the market with a Minimum Viable Product (MVP), generating
qualitative and qualitative data before committing more resources or just
terminate.

Looking forward to your feedback! ;-)

More about GeoSenti:

GeoSenti is a HyperLocal B2C Marketing, Analytics and Social CRM for SMBs with
physical locations of importance, like restaurants, retails and hospitalities.

It tracks customer issues, intentions, sentiments, satisfactions, experiences
and feedbacks at a selected location from multiple social sources.

It then turns this aggregated information into more relevant and actionable
data to help SMBs developing real-time and right-time precise marketing
strategies.

